# how to consume egg whites?



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

ok my diet consists of 15 egg whites in the morning... hows the best way to do this? i just chugged down one raw white and i know i cant have 15 everyday! please help me here


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

boil? Or just buy egg white powder?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

With a straw up your bum. or whip into a a soft meringue.


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Put in the blender with a scoop of choc whey to help with the taste and neck it


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> With a straw up your bum. or whip into a a soft meringue.


With a straw up ur bum... And then get ur bf to whip up a meringue


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

hang on here... does he have to whip it up after iv given myself the egg enema??


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

if you cant drink them or omlette them, then try whisking them up with say chocolate whey etc,untill there meringue then spoon it down


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

As said stick out in a protein shake, you won't taste it.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Just add them to your shake and down them mate


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> hang on here... does he have to whip it up after iv given myself the egg enema??


I'm afraid he does yes,

Easiest way is... Fix a whisk onto the end of a drill and squat :lol:

Use the blender mate, egg whites in a shaker just go down like one big slime lol


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesnt drinking raw egg whites mean that you only get half the amount of protein as you would if they were cooked? Unless there pre pasturised


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

monsterballs said:


> With a straw up ur bum... And then get ur bf to whip up a meringue


Exactly then you save on the chocolate whey.



mr.buffnstuff said:


> hang on here... does he have to whip it up after iv given myself the egg enema??


Just filter it first.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

ok so whisk up with protein powder and just chow down? that will be much better than the **** i just had to endure! thanks peoples!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]Doesnt drinking raw egg whites mean that you only get half the amount of protein as you would if they were cooked? Unless there pre pasturised


fck that sh1t of mate ,dident seem to bad for arnie mentzer and co lol


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

prob gunna start a row here but are they better for me raw or cooked? microwave a bowl of whites is easy and i like the taste and its quick... its more work if i want to eat em raw!


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

I make 12 and just scramble it but im thinking of just drinking them from now on as they taste like ****


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

omelette or microwave, scrambled is just about ok


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> With a straw up your bum. or whip into a a soft meringue.


You make me giggle


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

IronDan said:


> What's wrong with scrambling them up in the microwave?


Yup this is what I'd do ! Any maybe save some for your shakes


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Whack however many you need in with water and whey in a blender.

I have mine whole this way in the morning.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

microwave 2 min bit of ts


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Whisk - Cheese into a pan = Sex


----------

